# My new youngsters



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

These are the latest babies from my breeders. what do you guys think


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice! Sharp looking Young Rollers...


----------



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

thank you, I have about 24 new one's but these are my favorites


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Keepers for sure!!Do they roll?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

liked the 1st one..... I think it has white primary feathers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Edwin, Where you put your pic, photo bucket, or where ever, click on edit and rotate them. There hard to look at side ways. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Edwin, Where you put your pic, photo bucket, or where ever, click on edit and rotate them. There hard to look at side ways. Thanks


yes.. my neck hurts..lol.. they are real pretty though.


----------



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

*ok*

noted for next time LOL


----------



## Edwin Coro (May 10, 2011)

*they are rolling*

they all roll but the first one is a ready hitting 10ft


----------

